# how many harlequin rasboras?



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I would put about 10


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah. That sounds about right. How planted will it be? What is your filtration like? Depending on those, you might be able to get slightly more.


----------



## Cwickham (Feb 23, 2007)

i have a fluval 205.. so allot of filtration for a smallish tank.. but i think if i go to many fish they will just look scatterd and mabye even clutterd?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> I would put about 10


..........agreed

Try to mix them from other stores or places. 2 here, 2there.


----------



## jon_the_newb (Feb 1, 2007)

How many would you put in a 75 gallon? 

Jon


----------



## Cwickham (Feb 23, 2007)

are you gonna have any other fish?


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

jon_the_newb said:


> How many would you put in a 75 gallon?
> 
> Jon


30-40...........


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I had harlequins with other fish(lemon tetra) and they all kinda schooled together. 

In a 75g 48" I would go with around 50


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

jon_the_newb said:


> How many would you put in a 75 gallon?
> 
> Jon


Is it going to be your only fish?


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I have about 65-70 fish total (most 1.5-2") in my 90g and I don't think it looks cluttered at all.
75g, I'd say about 55-60 if they're all small schooling-type fish.


----------



## jon_the_newb (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry, away from the computer for a few days there. I wouldn't be doing just Rasboras (we have 13 now). We're thinking of moving our Glass Catfish in (only have five of them ATM, would add three to five more), and adding some bottom dwellers as well. Maybe yoyo's, and some kuhli's. We've got four upside-down catfish that need a home as well, so they may end up here as well (with possibly four new friends).

Jon


----------



## Cwickham (Feb 23, 2007)

i ended up tradeing plants for them.. and she gave me 20.. more then i wanted.. but it looks amazing.. they are all young and small still


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Jul 15, 2006)

20 Harlequins is a great number for a 15gal. They are wonderful schooling fish and look incredible in a planted tank.


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm interested in rasboras when I ultimately upgrade to a 75 gallon. I'm thinking of 3 pearl gourami, 3 clown loaches, a few smaller loaches (khulis, horse-faced, hillstream) and then a school of rasboras. How many rasboras might be a good target size for that kind of 75 g Asian fish community tank?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

with the other fish in there...i would say 40 to 45 would be about right. But I would stay closer to 40.

You can always add them in phases too to see how "crowded" it gets. Its tough to say a real number because your hardscape and plants can completly change someones perception of "how many".


----------

